# PLEASE help Henry



## Cstark (Feb 14, 2012)

I have already showed this pic to the "manager" at our local pet store she said it was a body fungus so i purchased this Maracyn . It doesnt seem to be working its been 3 days now since Ive added this to the tank . Im no fish expert and have tried to fix the situation . He hasnt eaten in days . If hes diturbed he swims erraticly like flips repeatedly then goes back to lay down. Please if you read this and have knowledge comment .. Help us save our Henry


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It could be fungus. I'm not sure. I've heard meds with garlic work well, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## dconner2 (Feb 14, 2012)

What is your water quality like? Maracyn treats mainly gram positive bacteria. You could try using something that treats gram negative, like Pimafix. Like all fungal/bacterial issues the start as being an environmental stressor. Whether it a water quality issue or maybe a tankmate nipping at it. The fish just needs time to heal. Pimafix is a suggestion, but I can not stress enough the importance of good water quality. Hope this helps and good luck!!!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The reason Maracyn treats "body fungus" is because it treats bacterial diseases that look like fungus (columnaris). Try a real anti-fungal medication. 

Aquarium salt and methylene blue.

I would actually do salt dips at this point.


----------



## Cstark (Feb 14, 2012)

Idk i took water in on monday and she tested everything and said it was fine . So what should I try ? Sorry I wonder if there is a site fish keeping for dummies


----------



## Cstark (Feb 14, 2012)

Also they only other semi-aggresive fish is a small oscar but they seem to get alonh well they are always "snuggling"


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am not so sure it's fungus...to me it doesn't look fuzzy enough.....it could possibly be columnaris..

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/columnaris_disease.php


----------



## dconner2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Cstark said:


> Idk i took water in on monday and she tested everything and said it was fine . So what should I try ? Sorry I wonder if there is a site fish keeping for dummies


I would get your own test kit (which are inexpensive) so you can keep monitoring yourself. Your water quality maybe fine, but things happen. Your fish just needs optimal water quality to give your fish time to heal from the infection and a antifungal/bacteria thats really just going to help it heal (like pimafix). I once heard a saying," No matter how hard you try, your kids are going to get sick." Same goes with fish. Sometimes it just happens.


----------



## Cstark (Feb 14, 2012)

I will get a test kit tomorrow . Can I also get pimafix at the pet store ? And also can I use that along with the Maracyn ? Or just instead of . And also I greatly appreciate all the help .


----------



## luis (Jan 18, 2012)

nice oscar, have you looked into salt?


----------



## dconner2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Cstark said:


> I will get a test kit tomorrow . Can I also get pimafix at the pet store ? And also can I use that along with the Maracyn ? Or just instead of . And also I greatly appreciate all the help .[/QUOTE
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't use it with Maracyn.Your local pet store should have Pimafix it. Its made by API.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

For faster results, dab the white stuff with iodine, mercurochrome, or permanganate. Do NOT get it into the gill chamber. A salt rub might also work. Extreme, yes, but one crazy option.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

These would be last resort type treatments, of course.


----------



## Cstark (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh idk I couldn't rub it w/out getting it in his gills. He is actually out of his cave and he's eating for the 1st time in a week  . Thank you all for your help . How long should I expect before his strange patches will disappear ?


----------



## Cstark (Feb 14, 2012)

Another question . What is all this about salt ? Should I be adding salt ? The 2 main fish are Henry of course an a small Oscar .


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Salt is helpful. It usually says on the back of the aquarium salt box.


----------



## Cstark (Feb 14, 2012)

It's been 5 days now adding Maracyn and Henry doesn't seem to be showing much improvement . He has eaten but his swimming is still off-way off . He stays toward bottom but if he does attempt to swim he runs into things an flips repeatedly . I wish I cld put a video up that cld really explain his behavior better .


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

There are a number of fish diseases that cannot be cured. I'd keep digging and trying still, but at least prepare yourself mentally if euthanizing becomes the appropriate action.


----------



## Cstark (Feb 14, 2012)

Noooooo  .. That's horrible . He has been keeping himself upright instead of laying flat I guess that's progress . I got my water test kit the levels where at 
pH 7.6 
High pH 7.4 
Ammonia 0 
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0 
Does that all sound right ? Comparing the card an the water is a lil tricky .


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

If your pH is lower on the high pH test then you are right at the border where the tests overlap and neither is particularly accurate. I'd call it 7.5.

As far as euthanizing fish is concerned, nobody likes to do it, but it does come with responsible fishkeeping. In some cases it's better to put the poor guy out if his misery than allow the fish to continue suffering and being a risk to tankmates. It's something every fishkeeper should be able to do, and know how to do it property so the fish doesn't suffer. If you keep fish for more than a few years, you will encounter a situation where euthanizing is the correct choice.

However, today you said your fish is improving, so it that day isn't today.


----------

